# Salt block?



## OHMYKIDS (Jun 23, 2009)

I get loose mineral from the vet and was wondering if I still have to get them a salt block?    It's starting to get hot and they are starting to breathe heavy.  If I do have to give them a salt block, what kind?  I saw at the farm supply, many different kinds.


----------



## lilhill (Jun 23, 2009)

Loose minerals specifically made for goats is all they need.


----------



## nightshade (Jun 23, 2009)

I have loose mineral but also put out a goat mineral block designed for goats on pasture and a plan old white salt block. Mine seem to like the blocks more then the loose mineral.


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Jun 23, 2009)

mine actually eat the mineral, but didn't know if they needed an additional salt block.  This mineral is supposedly made for sheep but people with goats use it too (according to the vet)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 24, 2009)

I would say the best way to know if they need it or not, is to but a salt block out there and see if they use it.


----------



## bheila (Jun 24, 2009)

OHMYKIDS said:
			
		

> This mineral is supposedly made for sheep but people with goats use it too (according to the vet)


You need a loose mineral specifically made for goats. The kind for sheep don't contain enough copper in them for goats.


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Jun 24, 2009)

that is the only loose mineral they have that is made for this area.  They said that others feed this mineral to their goats.  I haven't seen any copper deficiency yet?  What do I do?  Should I put a mineral block out there just in case?


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 24, 2009)

I have one old sheep in my herd.  We've had her 10 years.
Because of her, I used sheep feed and sheep / goat minerals for years and never had an issue.

Last fall, some of my black goats started turning red.
By spring, some were having worse worm problems than I've ever seen.
Had blood tests ran and they're almost all showing low copper levels, some worse than others.

Now I feed the sheep seperate and am giving the goats range mineral, which was higher in copper than the goat minerals I have available here.
Also top dressing their feed w/ copper sulfate (read it online, tried it, seems to be working for a short term boost...but I don't want to OD them so will be cutting back once their levels are up where the vet and I want.)

Point of the story:  It won't always show up overnight, it took years before mine started showing signs of a copper deficiency.


----------



## goat lady (Jun 24, 2009)

the tractor supply store near us was out of plain salt blocks so I got a goat mineral berry block. My goats seem to love it, but the lighter colored ones have purple on their faces from licking it.


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Jun 24, 2009)

so do I get a standard mineral block too?  Would that be too much?  If I don't give the mineral needed from this area, how do I know they are getting what they need from the standard mineral block? 

so if they lick at the salt block they probably did need it?  Any such thing as too much salt for the goat?


----------



## kstaven (Jun 24, 2009)

One other thing to consider is ; What minerals are deficient in the soil. This will effect the forage they eat and in time translate to a problem. Soil testing and/or a visit to the local extension office would be in order.


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Jun 25, 2009)

this is what the vet has done, they test the soil and get the appropriate minerals - the thing is, that it's for sheep.


----------



## Rence (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd get some labels from cow blocks and see if you can find something comparable with copper in it. Or provide a copper suppement.

To answer your original question: I keep out a loose mineral for goats, and no salt block.


----------

